# EVGA CLC 120



## MisterMaa (17. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hatte noch ein altes, beschämendes Gehäuse und nahm dies zum Anlass auf ein neues Gehäuse mit AiO Kühlung umzusteigen.
Da ich mit der EVGA Karte sehr zufrieden bin wollte ich die neue CLC 120 ausprobieren. Die 280er habe ich nicht genommen da sie einerseits mit dem Arbeitsspeicher im Konflikt steht und andererseits die CPU auf Stock läuft. Es erschien mir daher von der Kühlleistung nicht notwendig.  Nun bestellt, alles eingebaut und siehe da, die CPU wird ordentlich warm. 
Die 3 Lüfter vorne sind intake mit idle ca 40% und hinten raus mit idle 60. Der Luftstrom sollte also passen. 
Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen wie ich die Temperatur runter kriege? Ich habe im Forum recherchiert aber meines erachtens keine Lösung gefunden. Die Vcore Geschichte hab ich nicht ganz verstanden :/
Vorher hatte ich einen Noctua NH-U12S. Ob das da war bin ich mir nicht sicher resp. da hatte ich nie überprüft da der Lüfter auch nicht so laut war wie der jetzt 

Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?
Danke euch.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. August 2017)

Hey,

So wie es aussieht, hat die AiO-Kühlung wohl weniger Kühlleistung als dein Luftkühler. 
Eine (AiO)Wasserkühlung hat nicht automatisch mehr Kühlleistung. 
Generell hat eine WaKü erstmal nur einen Vorteil:
Die Wärme kann an einem geeigneteren Ort abgegeben werden als direkt über der CPU. 
Das Wasser ist hierbei lediglich das Transportmedium. 

Durch den Umstieg von dem Luftkühler auf die AiO hat sich deine Kühlfläche nicht vergrößert, das heißt, deine Kühlleistung kann gar nicht signifikant ansteigen.
So wie es aussieht, ist der Lüfter der AiO auch nicht sonderlich gut, da laut. 
Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass es bessere Lüfter für Radiatoren gibt, wobei ich mich mit diesem noch nicht auseinander gesetzt habe.

Die Temperaturen, welche du zeigst, entstehen die in einem Benchmark? Wenn ja in welchem? Oder in Spielen?

Zu deinen Fragen:
Du kannst natürlich versuchen, andere Wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden. Dies wird aber keine Wunder tun sondern maximal 2-4 Grad bringen.
Ein anderer Lüfter kann auch nochmal was bringen, vor allem wohl Lautstärke.

Wenn du aber sehr unzufrieden bist und die AiO noch zurücksenden kannst, dann tu dies. 

Ich persönlich würde nie eine WaKü mit 120 oder 140mm Radiatorfläche nehmen, da man sonst eher Nachteile gegenüber vernünftigen Luftkühlern hat.


----------



## Chukku (17. August 2017)

Grundsätzlich hat eine 120er AiO nicht unbedingt eine bessere Kühlleistung als ein Luftkühler.
Aber ich versuch trotzdem mal konstruktiv zu sein:

1. Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du im System? Dabei geht es mir jetzt nicht um den Chip sondern darum, welches Kühlerdesign es ist.
Ist es ein Referenzdesign mit "DHE" (direct Heat Exhaust) Kühler.. also Radiallüfter, der die Luft nach hinten rausbläst?
Oder ein Custom Design mit Axiallüftern, der die Abwärme der Karte im Gehäuse verteilt?

Wenn es ein Custom Design mit Axiallüftern ist, wäre es empfehlenswert, den Radiator der AiO vorne ins Gehäuse zu bauen und nicht oben. (weil er sonst die ganze Abwärme der Grafikkarte abbekommt)
Wenn es ein Referenzdesign mit Radiallüfter ist, ist die Position des AiO Radiators egal.

*edit*
Does Radiator Placement Matter? Hint: YES - YouTube

2.  Hast du den Lüfter noch, der zu deinem Noctua NH-U12S gehört?
Das ist ein NF-F12 PWM Lüfter und damit so ziemlich das Beste, was es für Radiatoren gibt. Ich würde dir empfehlen, den EVGA Serien-Lüfter durch den Noctua zu ersetzen.

3. Auch wenn du schon geschrieben hast, dass du das mit dem VCore nicht ganz verstanden hast:
Deine CPU läuft bei 4.2GHz und 1.35V Vcore. Das erscheint mir tatsächlich zu viel VCore für den anliegenden Takt zu sein... das erzeugt unnötig Hitze.
Du müsstest bei dem Takt die Spannung deutlich absenken können, um die Temperatur zu senken. Oder aber bei gleicher Spannung (=gleicher Hitze) den Takt der CPU deutlich erhöhen können.
(Denn 82°C sind streng genommen noch völlig unbedenklich und tun der CPU nicht weh)


----------



## MisterMaa (17. August 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> So wie es aussieht, hat die AiO-Kühlung wohl weniger Kühlleistung als dein Luftkühler.
> Eine (AiO)Wasserkühlung hat nicht automatisch mehr Kühlleistung.
> ...



Ich hatte auch gar nicht erwartet das die Kühlleistung besser wird, sondern lediglich nicht schlechter. Ich bin überrascht das die Kühlung immer Anschlag laufen muss um <80° zu halten. 
Die Werte von Coretemp sind bei BF1, also beim Spielen entstanden. Gebenchmarkt hab ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## MisterMaa (17. August 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat eine 120er AiO nicht unbedingt eine bessere Kühlleistung als ein Luftkühler.
> Aber ich versuch trotzdem mal konstruktiv zu sein:
> 
> 1. Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du im System? Dabei geht es mir jetzt nicht um den Chip sondern darum, welches Kühlerdesign es ist.
> ...



Die Grafikkarte hat Axiallüfter welche gegen die Seite à(also gegen das Glas) ausblasen. Ich versuch mal den Radiator vorne ans Gehäuse zu bauen. Ev. bestell ich mir noch weitere Fans und montier die an der Decke um noch mehr wärme raus zu kriegen. Allerdings hab ich glaub keine Steckplätze mehr auf dem Mainboard für weiter fans. Kann ich die irgendwie zusammenhängen ?

Den Noctua hab ich glaub noch. Muss mal schauen. Der sieht dann halt einfahc weniger schön aus  

Ist das ne grosse Sache die Vcore einzustellen. Was ich gesehen habe ist das die Vcore 1.35 immer bei 4,2 Ghz anliegt. 4,2 ist aber im Boost, normal wäre ja 4.0. Ev kann ich das ja ausschalten und hab somit eine etwas tiefere Spannung?

Edit:

Ich hab jetzt den Radiator an einen der Vorderen Gehäuselüfter gehängt und schau jetz mal obs so besser ist. Das Gehäuse lass ich jetzt mal offen um wirklich zu sehen ob ein Effekt erzeugt werden kann. Falls nicht liegts weder an der Thermik der Grafikkarte noch an der Position des Radiators. Dann ists dann einfach die CLC 120 die nicht mehr hinkriegt.


----------



## MisterMaa (17. August 2017)

bilder zum o.g. Edit


----------



## Chukku (17. August 2017)

Genau an die Position hatte ich gedacht.
so sollte auch die Grafikkarte nichts von der warmen Luft des Radiators abbekommen.

Im Moment hast du den Radi einfach an den oberen Corsair Gehäuselüfter gehängt oder?
Diese Lüfter sehen zwar ganz nett aus, sind aber mehr auf Airflow ausgelegt und weniger auf statischen Druck.
Für den engmaschigen CLC Radi brauchst du wahrscheinlich mehr Druck, von daher wäre der Noctua hier wirklich besser.. sieht aber natürlich nicht so super aus.
Bzw. weisst du , welcher Corsair Lüfter das genau ist? Wenn es eine "SP" Variante ist, wäre sie auch für Radiatoren ok.

Ja du kannst Lüfter ganz simpel aneinanderhängen.
Zwar haben die Ausgänge auf dem Mainboard auch eine gewisse Maximalleistung, die sie bringen können, aber 3 Lüfter pro Ausgang sind gar kein Problem.
Dafür gibt es ja sowas
EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Weiche fur 3x 4-Pin-PWM-Lufter - 10 cm 
bzw. für 3-Pin Lüfter:
EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Weiche fur 3x 3-Pin-Lufter - 10 cm

Das Thema mit CPU Takt und VCore ist nicht gaaanz so trivial. Gut wäre es, wenn du dir ein "Overclocking Tutorial" für Intel CPUs durchliest.
Aber mal vereinfacht ausgedrückt: 
Damit eine CPU einen bestimmten Takt stabil halten kann, ohne abzustürzen, braucht sie eine bestimmte Spannung. Da die Mainboard Hersteller nie genau wissen, wie gute deine CPU ist, gehen sie immer vom Worst Case Szenario aus und powern so viel Spannung drauf, das auch die schlechteste CPU noch ausreichend stabil ist.
Standardtakt (also inkl. Boost bis 4.2 GHz) sollten eigentlich mit 1.25 bis 1.275 V drin sein.... mit etwas Glück auch unter 1.2V

Schau mal hier rein:
I7 6700k Vcore zu hoch??


----------



## MisterMaa (17. August 2017)

Ja ich hab den mitgelieferten von EVGA vom Radi demontiert und dann einfach an den den Gehäuselüfter gehängt. Es sind SP lüfter resp. diese da : 
Corsair SP120 High Performance RGB Lufter inkl. Controller - 120mm

Ich hab mir jetzt vorerst mal einen Zusätzlichen von denen bestellt. Wenn ich zwei an der Decke montieren will kommt der eine ev. mit den Schläuchen der AiO ins Gehege. 
Aber Danke trotzdem 

Das mit dem Vcore schau ich mir bestimmt noch an. Ganz spannend sind die Erkenntnisse aus den bereits getroffenen Massnahmen.

Bei Bild neu_1 hab ich das Gehäuse noch offen. Bei Bild neu_2 ist es geschlossen.
Die Werte haben sich tatsächlich um  6 - 8° verbessert und v.a. ist nun das ganze nicht mehr so laut. Bin also ein ganzes Stück vorwärts gekommen, vielen Dank Dir !  
Ich schau morgen nochmal ob sich ev noch 2-5°machen lassen wenn ich die Wärme noch ein bisschen besser aus dem Gehäuse kriege.  Dem Lüfter vorne in der Mitte geb ich auch noch ein wenig mehr Drehzahl, damit die Wärme schön nach hinten oben geht wo Sie auch hin soll.  Ich meld mich dazu morgen Abend nochmal wenn ich verbaut und getestet habe! 

Danke nochmals für die wertvolle Unterstützung und Aufklärung! Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## MisterMaa (18. August 2017)

Sooo der eine zusätzliche FAN ist noch eingebaut. Hab jetzt ein wenig rumgetestet und im Schnitt hab ich nochmals 2 - 4°bessere Werte. Allerdings hatte ich bei einem Test auf Core1 auch mal einen Peak von 79°. Durchs Band sind die Werte im Vergleich zum ersten Build jetzt aber etwa 10° kühler und so kann ich das auch belassen  

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe nochmals allerseits


----------



## takan (19. August 2017)

die cpu ist nicht geköpft?


----------



## MisterMaa (19. August 2017)

takan schrieb:


> die cpu ist nicht geköpft?



Nein trau ich mir nicht zu


----------



## MisterMaa (21. August 2017)

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein Nachtrag: 

Ich hab die VCore jetzt von 1.36V auf permanent 1.2V heruntergenommen. Bis jetzt läuft alles Stabil und das sind die neuen Werte.


----------

